
IBM's Red Hat acquisition moves forward - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ibms-red-hat-acquisition-moves-forward/
======
magicnubs
Their new logo is now up on their building here in Raleigh as of a week ago.
Slightly interesting that they still chose to go through with their rebrand.
I'd almost expected them not to, to sort of assuage peoples' fears that this
is no longer their dad's Redhat.

~~~
tyingq
Maybe _" hurry up and do the rebrand before some IBM exec decides to meddle
with it"_

------
indigodaddy
Linux taking over the world? Article kind of portrays that, and I'm not
entirely unconvinced...

